# いだ, いたい



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
I would like to know...What does いだ mean? Because in a japanese visual novel that's written like that and that's a character who is in a trouble situation. I don't think it's ittai do I?
Thanks for your answers


----------



## sasakky

I need more specifics to answer your question correctly. Did the character say the word when he or she was in pain? If so, I guess it means ouch. It is a combination of いたっ and a dull sound mark to express a strangulated cry. Does this make sense?


----------



## JapanForever

it was really いだ and the character was in a trouble situation as his friend was attacked.


----------



## sasakky

In that case, he called his friend's name or he could not help saying 'ouch' as if he were attacked. Nothing else comes to my mind.


----------



## JapanForever

but it isn't "ittai"?


----------



## sasakky

I don't understand what you are asking. 'いだ' and 'いったい' can be used interchangeably, if you mean 'ittai' is 'ouch'.


----------



## JapanForever

That's a bit complicated...you mean いだ can be ittai and mean "it hurts"? I read somewhere it could mean "no" as well


----------



## sasakky

I am not quite sure if 'いだ' means 'it hurts' or not without further contexts. And I don't understand if you mean 'it hurts' when you use 'ittai' because it is just a phonogram. I mean if the character said something to express his pain as if he had been attacked when he say his friend attacked, he could have said 'ittai'.


----------



## JapanForever

So "ida" isnt "ittai"?


----------



## Yatalu

Could you provide a screenshot? o .o


----------

